# Anyone Get Their Pigeon Feed From Tractor Supply?



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

We have a new tractor supply near us and checked into getting pigeon feed there, but the newbie sales person could not a pigeon feed in her books...I thought I have heard others state they get their feed at tractor supply..Thanks..


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Most stores don't have it in stock unless there's enough people to buy it from them. But you can order it online.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Most stores don't have it in stock unless there's enough people to buy it from them. But you can order it online.


online from tractor supply?


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Tractor Supply in Amenia New York and Barkhamstad Connecticut carry pigeon food.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Gnuretiree said:


> Tractor Supply in Amenia New York and Barkhamstad Connecticut carry pigeon food.


Thanks do you know the brand names?


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

My local Tractor Supply carries pigeon feed. It sells for $36 a #50 bag. I can't find it on the website or in the TS blue book. (catalog) There is also a #7 dove mix for $6.(that was on the website.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

My tractor supply doesn't carry any they said not enough demand.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I get mine at a tractor supply, which is an 'Agway' Store. They carry 'Agway' brand pigeon feed (maintenance, breeding or racing mixes). They never use to keep alot, and would be out of stock alot. But now that I buy 80# a week, they keep a large stock for me (and it helped that I bought over $3,000. in 'yard equipment'). When it's on backorder, they will get me 'Blue Seal'. All the other foods they carry (horse, goat, chicken, etc) are mostly Blue Seal.


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Our Racing Pigeon Club orders from Browns in Pa. I think when we have a one ton order they send a trailer load up. We get a delivery about every 3 or 4 weeks.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Okay they USED to carry it online. I guess it was the same brand as the gamecock mix and got rid of it all. All I know is that it was VERY expensive. I think it's the same $36 mix mentioned above.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Ah ha! I found it lol. It's Nutri Source, which is made by purina.
http://www.nutrisourcefeed.com/pigeonpellets.htm
http://www.nutrisourcefeed.com/pigeongrain.htm

Here's the gamecock mixes I USED to use as it was cheaper and a mix of pellets and grains.
http://www.nutrisourcefeed.com/gamemaintenance.htm
http://www.nutrisourcefeed.com/gameconditioner.htm


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

you have to remember alot of feed supply outlets have to have a minimum order. So say a feed store ECT has to rder X amount of the feed to get there order. And when the sales are low It means the feed sits for a longer period. And often thats when The feed goes BAD weavels hatch and such so some places will not stock it. And others will order a small amount Meaning you have to pay much more per bag. Last i had birds I had to drive 80 miles 1 way to bUY pigeon Feed Because not enough people here was buying the feed So NOBODY would stock it any longer.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Thank you all very much, now that I have some names I can go in and see if they can help me get some as I would be ordering on a regular basis.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Ah ha! I found it lol. It's Nutri Source, which is made by purina.
> http://www.nutrisourcefeed.com/pigeonpellets.htm
> http://www.nutrisourcefeed.com/pigeongrain.htm
> 
> ...


The Nutri Source pigeon pellets have been discontinued by Nutri Source and are no longer available, that's what a Nutri Source rep just told me.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

grifter said:


> The Nutri Source pigeon pellets have been discontinued by Nutri Source and are no longer available, that's what a Nutri Source rep just told me.


But Nutrisource still makes other feed, just not pigeon pellets?


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

I want to try to get my Tractor Supply to carry pigeon feed, how do I go about doing it?


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> But Nutrisource still makes other feed, just not pigeon pellets?


Apparently there was not much demand for the Nutri Sourch pigeon pellets. I wonder if you can Buy the Purina Pigeon pellets in a 25 lb. bag. I have too few pigeons to buy in the 50 lb size. I bought a 50 bag of Purina pigeon pellets once and it last for about two years.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> But Nutrisource still makes other feed, just not pigeon pellets?


Sorry, I didn't your notice your question until now. I didn't ask but I think they only discontinued the pigeon pellets.

Well maybe not after I spoke with the lady rep I receive this email from them:
The NutriSource brand is no longer being manufactured. You may still find some in the Purina dealers or Tractor Supply Company stores, but we would suggest to use the Purina branded pigeon products or the Mazuri small bird diets (www.mazuri.com) for a replacement. The Purina dealers listed below should be able to assist you. Or, some of the TSC stores may have product still in stock.


----------

